# Desi Entertainment > Mobile Entertainment >  Best Hindi Ringtones for DTians

## RAHEN

Enjoy  :Big Grin: 


 List : 
 51. Dil De Dia (Remix)
52. Dil Na Diya
53. Dil Naiyyo Maane Re (Remix)
54. Dil Tod Ke Na Ja
55. Dil Vich Lagya (Remix Akbar Sami)
56. Dil Vich Lagya
57. Do mastane chale zindagi banane
58. Eello ji sanam hum aagaye
59. Ek Pal Ke Liye (Long Version)
60. Ek Pal Ke Liye (Short Version)
61. Ghoomar(Remix Akbar Sami
62. Ghoomar
63. Glassy (Club Mix)
64. Golmaal-Title
65. Gora Gora (Long Version)
66. Gora Gora (Short Version)
67. Hibbaki (Long Version)
68. Hibbaki (Remix) (Long Version)
69. Hibbaki (Remix) (Short Version)
70. Hibbaki (Short Version)
71. I Love You O Sayyoni (Fast Version)
72. I Love You O Sayyoni (Short Version)
73. I Love You O Sayyoni (Slow Version)
74. Ishq Ishq (Vicky Vagri Kauva Mix)
75. Ishq Ne Tere (Remix - Akbar Sami)
76. Ishq Ne Tere
77. Jaane Kya
78. JAB KISI KI TARAF (Fast Version)
79. JAB KISI KI TARAF (Slow Version)
80. Jhoom Jhoom - (Crazy Frog Mix) (Long Version)
81. Jhoom Jhoom - (Crazy Frog Mix) (Short Version)
82. Kabhi Alvida Na Kehna (Long Version)
83. Kabhi Alvida Na Kehna (Short Version)
84. Lamha Lamha Zindagi Hai
85. Love You Unconditionally (Long Version)
86. Love You Unconditionally (Remix - Akbar Sami) (Long Version)
87. Love You Unconditionally (Remix - Akbar Sami) (Short Version)
88. Love You Unconditionally (Short Version)
89. Mallika I Hate You (Desi Mix) (Long Version)
90. Mallika I Hate You (Desi Mix) (Short Version)
91. Mallika I Hate You (Desi Mix)
92. Mallika I Hate You (Long Version)
93. Mallika I Hate You (Short Version)
94. Mallika Tring Tring
95. Mere Haath Mein (1st Shayari)
96. Mere Haath Mein (2nd Shayari)
97. Mere Haath Mein (3rd Shayari)
98. Mere Haath Mein (Remix)
99. Mere Lamhon Ki Aarzoo
100. Mitwa Revised (Long Version)


Download pack here

----------


## kopmjj

thanks very hope they are good

----------


## Tulip

Thanks rahen

----------


## intoxicate

Nice man Welldone

----------


## bamis

thankssssssssssssssssss

----------

